# Questions for you tin foil guys



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Don't want to sound critical buts whats the novelty of cooking food in foil? I see posts and recipes about cooking fish on the bbq wrapped in foil and I don't get it? Whats the difference between cooking fish in a pan with a lid or in the oven vs wrapped in foil? Maybe I'm missing something but I can't see a difference? Less clean up and no pan to wash?
Same goes for "foil dinners". My advice is to wrap everything up and put it in the oven, it tastes the same and the bottom is not burnt.
I understand the concept if you only have a fire to cook with. 
Somebody please enlighten me


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Carrying a roll of foil in you pack is a lot lighter than carrying a frying pan. Carrying an oven would be even more cumbersome.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Two answers.

1. Tin foil cooking for the most part is a camping thing. A quick overnighter with my scouts where we'll be cooking on a fire, the foil dinner means less gear to deal with and easier clean-up. Always a plus. Great for hunting or fishing lunch that you can cook on the side of a stream with a twig fire and not carry any other cooking gear. 

2. Home - Pouch cooking in the oven or microwave is a good thing. One favorite at our house is to do a salmon pouch in the microwave. A few greens like green onions, leeks, spinach, some carrots julliann sliced, then a salmon fillet the size of a deck of cards. Pour about 2 tbs of italian salad dressing and wrap up in a parchment paper pouch and either bake in the oven, or in the microwave - dang good stuff. The flavors blend a bit different with the radiant heat all around, than they would in a skillet with a lid - where the heat is bottom driven.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hockey said:


> Don't want to sound critical buts whats the novelty of cooking food in foil? ........................................................
> Somebody please enlighten me


1. It's quick
2. It's tasty
3. It reminds me of some of the best days of my life: being a Boy Scout.

A reminder: Pack it in, and then pack it out.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

because my saran wrap campfire dinner didn't turn out too well!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

hockey said:


> Don't want to sound critical buts whats the novelty of cooking food in foil? I see posts and recipes about cooking fish on the bbq wrapped in foil and I don't get it?


I agree. Even camping, the foil cancels out the benefits of cooking over an open fire. But I'm a bit of a food snob.


----------

